# Breeder Deposit



## usxmarine03 (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm new here and my family and I are looking to purchase our first GSD this year. The problem we're running into is that everyone posting available puppies do so prior to the litter being ready to be released to their forever home. Because of this, they ask for a deposit in advance of picking up your puppy. Things that concern me are stolen deposit and pick of litter. I asked one breeder if we could fill out a bill of sale, photocopy our IDs, and copy the receipt. She flat out said I could wait until the pups are ready to be homed and IF she still has some then I can stop by. Deposits seems like the norm with this breed because they come and go quickly. Is there not a way around it to make sure we get a pup? IS there a list of reputable GSD breeders somewhere? We're in Colorado.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

If you get a pup from a breeder who has good references - previous buyers, other breeders who know them, owner of the stud dog etc...you should be ok....many of breeders here have facebook pages for their dogs, and you can easily contact people who have pups from a breeder there.

Personally, I dont ask for deposits until the pups are born, even though I have a "list" for the pups...

What are you looking for in a pup??? What are your goals? My male sired a litter which is in NE, not too far from CO, the breeder is a member here, there is a thread with photos of the pups and there might be a suitable pup depending on what you want


Lee


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm sure some folks on this site can recommend a breeder in Colorado. Or if there are some breeders that you are interested in, you could start a thread that includes their website or kennel name and ask if anyone is familiar with them. 

I've put deposits down on puppies many times. It's a pretty standard procedure. I have never been cheated. I feel like this is only fair to the breeder, since he or she has to reserve a puppy from the litter and turn away other potential buyers. I would imagine that a breeder depends on his or her reputation, and a breeder who steals deposits would probably get a bad reputation fairly quickly. If you are interested, there are many threads on this forum about how to choose a good breeder.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Breeders need deposits so they know buyers are serious. They should say in the contract and on their website what their policy is if they can't provide you with a dog.

Only one buyer can get pick of the litter because that is first pick. You can't expect to get that with a breeder as an unknown buyer.


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> Breeders need deposits so they know buyers are serious. They should say in the contract and on their website what their policy is if they can't provide you with a dog.
> 
> Only one buyer can get pick of the litter because that is first pick. You can't expect to get that with a breeder as an unknown buyer.


And going off of this, one can argue that your idea of a first pick, based off of what you're planning on doing with the dog, may be different from the breeder's idea of a first pick, or someone else's for that matter.  I usually prefer breeders who don't charge more for a first pick, but rather do their best to match each puppy up with the appropriate buyer regardless of deposit/list order. 

By the way, not directed at you, LuvShepherds! Just a general comment to OP.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

usxmarine03 said:


> I'm new here and my family and I are looking to purchase our first GSD this year. The problem we're running into is that everyone posting available puppies do so prior to the litter being ready to be released to their forever home. Because of this, they ask for a deposit in advance of picking up your puppy. Things that concern me are stolen deposit and pick of litter. I asked one breeder if we could fill out a bill of sale, photocopy our IDs, and copy the receipt. She flat out said I could wait until the pups are ready to be homed and IF she still has some then I can stop by. Deposits seems like the norm with this breed because they come and go quickly. Is there not a way around it to make sure we get a pup? IS there a list of reputable GSD breeders somewhere? We're in Colorado.



Deposits are a normal thing. Again research the breeder first. If you feel comfortable enough to get a good dog from them then you should definitely feel comfortable enough to put a deposit down. Like Lee said, a lot of reputable breeders don't ask for a deposit until puppies are on the ground. As far as the "pick puppy" thing goes. In my opinion there is no such thing as pick puppy. Every buyer has their own unique circumstances and goals for their dog. Therefor ones "pick" may be the last one someone else would buy. This is why it's best to be upfront and honest with the breeder and let them pick the puppy for you.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

A reputable breeder will have breedings planned well in advance of the actual breeding. They will pick the dogs based on what each parents bloodline will bring to a new litter based on the goals of their program. Many will have a waiting list well before the breeding actually happens. They will take the time to learn well beforehand what each potential client is looking for: their lifestyle, goals with the dog, their previous experience with the breed, whether the dog is going to a working home (or a home that will be actively showing the dog for show line breeders), etc. 

In most cases, you will pick the sex of the dog you want, but the breeder will pick the correct dog to place with you. There is very rarely "pick of the litter" unless the breeder knows you extremely well. As others have said, deposits are the norm, usually either when the puppies are on the ground, or when the pregnancy has been confirmed. 

Talk to some breeders, ask to take a look at their contract. In most cases, the deposit is refundable in the case of their not being a suitable dog for your needs.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> A reputable breeder will have breedings planned well in advance of the actual breeding. They will pick the dogs based on what each parents bloodline will bring to a new litter based on the goals of their program. Many will have a waiting list well before the breeding actually happens. They will take the time to learn well beforehand what each potential client is looking for: their lifestyle, goals with the dog, their previous experience with the breed, whether the dog is going to a working home (or a home that will be actively showing the dog for show line breeders), etc.
> 
> In most cases, you will pick the sex of the dog you want, but the breeder will pick the correct dog to place with you. There is very rarely "pick of the litter" unless the breeder knows you extremely well. As others have said, deposits are the norm, usually either when the puppies are on the ground, or when the pregnancy has been confirmed.
> 
> Talk to some breeders, ask to take a look at their contract. In most cases, the deposit is refundable in the case of their not being a suitable dog for your needs.



I hate the phrase "pick of the litter" - it goes back to when a stud owner routinely took a puppy, and he chose first, getting his show or breeding prospect back. The breeder who has a goal, understands what they are breeding and what they expect to get will usually have a good idea of what should be produced in a litter...each pup is evaluated and as Tom says, the "pick" is different for each situation. If a buyer is looking for something that the breeder does not think they can produce in a litter, then the buyer is sent elsewhere or presented with the planned breeding of another litter with an explanation. I had one buyer on my Iron x Panther (M) litter who certainly did not fit my Ikarus x Bengal litter (L). I actually had 2 pups of 9 that were suitable for that family, and visited them with the pups to confirm my choice - the Ls wer certainly not suitable for them! The so called "pick" puppy in that litter would never have been what they needed and the person getting that puppy would not have been a good match for the family with infant and toddler. Again - no deposits were taken until the pups were on the ground.

Lee


----------



## usxmarine03 (Feb 12, 2017)

We found someone not wanting a deposit and we made the purchase yesterday. I understand breeders feel like they need to do so to ensure that a potential buyer picks up the pup but as a buyer I don't feel safe handing over hundreds of dollars and waiting weeks or months. It's my right as a consumer and they have the right to be apprehensive as a buyer. I can say one thing for sure is that it's hard to find anyone with pups available ASAP which I guess speaks volumes for how popular the breed is. GSD litters are sold out weeks/months in advance. I for one never knew how popular they were because in Northern Colorado, I hardly see them.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

What speaks volumes for me is when buyers are so quick to buy.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't know think its pretty common for people in search of a puppy to kinda of be in a rush-they are looking forward to having a puppy-there definitely are breeders out there who don't do deposits


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

actually I was going to recommend Lee's litter . I had a look at the pedigree and it is nice !

" I can say one thing for sure is that it's hard to find anyone with pups available ASAP which I guess speaks volumes for how popular the breed is."

oh well . I hope you got a good representative of the breed and a breeder who has interest in the dog's welfare and achievement, and you in the future.

I don't take deposits . My word is my bond . This allows either party to change their minds . Responsibly, with reason , without penalty .

I also don't release the dog on meeting a person for the first time . 

So for me , never ASAP , deals.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

vomlittlehaus said:


> What speaks volumes for me is when buyers are so quick to buy.


I tend to agree, at least for myself.

I personally don't feel as confident with being paired with a puppy right off the bat. I had my deposit out there for about a year before I brought home a puppy. It was fully refundable if there was no puppy that matched what we needed once the litter was born, and if we then chose to look elsewhere. It worked for us: We got to know our breeder, they got to know us, when there wasn't a puppy that was a good match, we were able to be matched with a pup from another breeder. All that time spent waiting was time spent sharing information that was helpful to both breeders. I love my dog and she might as well have been made to order. I don't feel confident that I'd be so happy with my dog if I'd found the breeder and taken home a puppy the next day, or next week for that matter.

It's true that having the deposit out there was an exercise of trust, but both a breeder and a buyer are asking the other to trust, so I think it's fair.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

I would not be afraid of the deposit. The only time I hesitated on a deposit was a breeder that would not transfer the deposit over if there were no pups in the color I preferred. I know color is NOT the most important thing but I did not want a solid black pup...my heart was set on a sable. I waited a liter on the ground where I knew there were several that I was good with. I let the breeder pick from the three females she felt fit us best and it was a great choice. I did not want to be stuck if a pup was not produced that I wanted. Sometimes if you wait you may be too late. On the other side of things. If I was out working a dog or competing and I knew the dogs from this match were perfect for that I would not care about color and that contract would not be a problem.


----------

